# Injecting a Boston Butt



## jimwalter73 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a quick question about injecting meat.  I about to smoke a Boston Butt and this time I want to try injecting it and was wondering what others are injecting into them?


----------



## fire it up (Jan 10, 2010)

You can inject whatever sounds good to you.
Lots of folks will use a beef broth based injection with other seasonings.
I like a good garlic injection or honey injection.

You can mix some of your rub with some apple juice and inject that as well.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 10, 2010)

I use a mix of apple juice, oj, lea and perrins, some of my rub, cider vinegar.  rub it & wrap it overnight

wont go back to not injecting them.


----------



## jimwalter73 (Jan 10, 2010)

My wife and I have developed our own BBQ sauce and was thinking of using that.  What do you guys think?


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 10, 2010)

I use apple juice mixed with my favorite rub on butts.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 10, 2010)

i personally wouldnt inject a butt or shoulder with bbq sauce(I like the taste of pork, and think that might overpower it, and may mess with the texture.).  but go for it,  wont know unless you try it.


----------



## alx (Jan 10, 2010)

I started using chris lillys(on the internet) from down your way about 10 years ago...I have modified to my tastes....

The fruit juices and salts in these injections mentioned sweeten and tenderize ...I always let em sit injected overnight...

I have injected a thin sauce as 20% of an injection before,but usualy mix with the drippings after cook....


----------



## jimwalter73 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been researching for several months now, which smoker to purchase, but due to funds, have yet to purchase one.  However, I am very eager to start smoking, so today I took my trusty little "fireball", my charcoal grill, and some aluminum foil and created my own makeshift smoker.  

I started the fire in my chimney starter and while it was burning, I took some hickory wood chips and placed them in a pouch of aluminum foil, took some more aluminum foil and covered a little over half the cooking grate, then flipped it upside down and with some more foil and made a baffle, essentially creating a firebox.  Once my fire was ready, I spread my coals out on one side of my grill and opened my intake baffle a little less than half way.  I then placed my pouch of wood chips next to the coals and put on my cooking grate to "close" the box off.  The following pictures show "fireball" in action.  Later on today, I will post more photos of the end result.

Hey, a man on a tight budget has got to do what he can!!

Please tell me what you guys think!


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never injected a butt. I do plan to inject the next one I cook. I happened upon a show on FLN called 15 Bodacious  BBQs & there is one segment with Myron Mixon. He shows how he injects butts & chicken. He also marinates his ribs in the same mix. While I'm sure all the "secret" ingredients were not revealed, it does give the basic for his marinade. It appears to be equal parts (about a cup) of La hot sauce, apple cider vinegar, lemon juice, light brown sugar, worchestershire sauce, and OJ with a gallon of apple juice

If you have FLN (channel 113 on Dish Network) they replay the show often.


----------



## eman (Jan 10, 2010)

1/4 cup molasses
 1/2 cup brown sugar
 1/8 cup louisiana hot sauce 
 3 cups apple juice or cider
  1/2 tsp apple pie spice
Combine everything in a small pot and stir while heating to thin out the molasses and melt the sugar,
 let cool.
Wrap the butt in plastic wrap then inject .
 let sit in fridge overnight if possible b4 smoking.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 10, 2010)

I too like Lillys inject, has made me money. I will be trying eman,s recipe,looks good. I like pineapple juice and a mix of spice that sound good that day.


----------



## coyote (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty cool idea. should get the job done. till your funds arrive to the point that you can get your self a smoker.

If you use rubs and other spices in your injections the bore of the needle has to be of a pretty good orfice in size. or you can simmer what you want to inject then strain it and just use liquid.
I like  apple juice and bourbon and spritz with the same.


----------

